# WANTED: 1995 - 1999 R33 GT-R A/C Control Panel Brackets and A/C Hard and Soft Lines



## 95-R33-GTR-USA (May 19, 2021)

I am looking for the following parts:

Pipe, Front Cooler High (A/C Hard line that runs from the firewall to the A/C Condensor).
Hose, Flexible Low (A/C Soft line that runs from the firewall to the A/C Compressor).
Hose, Flexible High (A/C Soft line that runs from the A/C Compressor to the A/C Condensor).
Bracket, Air Conditioner Control (Left Side).
Bracket, Air Conditioner Control (Right Side).
Bracket. Radio (Left Side).
Bracket, Radio, (Right Side).
A/C Control Panel Assembly with brackets for plug and play.
Shipping needed to Downey, CA 90240 USA.


----------

